# Moyu LingPo, LanLan 2 by 2, Dayan 2 by 2



## Tom606060 (Mar 2, 2014)

Please vote in the poll which puzzle you think is best.


----------



## Tom606060 (Mar 2, 2014)

If you want to recommend any other 2 by 2 , please feel free to do so.


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't get a LanLan. The other two are both very good; neither is better, it depends which types of cube you prefer. The LingPo is very fast and corner cuts very well, but is less smooth.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> Don't get a LanLan. The other two are both very good; neither is better, it depends which types of cube you prefer. The LingPo is very fast and corner cuts very well, but is less smooth.


 
This.

Dayannnnn


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2014)

Why on earth is the LanLan one of the poll options? BTW the lanlan is way outdated and it's really not comparable to the other 2.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 2, 2014)

55mm Fangshi Shishuang 2x2 is the best IMO 
mostly because of the size and the fact that I get no pops or lockups on it. I can actually turn quickly on the puzzle without the cube flying out of my hands. Corner cutting is basically the same as lingpo/dayan/wittwo v1 but it doesn't take as much force.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 2, 2014)

Moyu Lingpo. 
The 55mm F/S is nice in the hands however.

My Dayan 2x2x2 just won't work. It is either too tight and is slow and corner cuts bad or it explodes 24/7 because it is too loose. And I tensioned that thing slowly as well.
It's disappointing because everyone talks it up so much.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Moyu Lingpo.
> The 55mm F/S is nice in the hands however.
> 
> My Dayan 2x2x2 just won't work. It is either too tight and is slow and corner cuts bad or it explodes 24/7 because it is too loose. And I tensioned that thing slowly as well.
> It's disappointing because everyone talks it up so much.



I agree that the Dayan takes much more time and effort to get to a really good point (the Moyu and the Fangshi are really fast out of the box and require little break-in) but once you know how to make it good, the cube can suit any style of turning you inflict upon it. That's why I think it's so popular, especially among the top 2x2ers.

My Dayan is really good. I think the short comings of the Moyu and the FS make them worse for serious 2x2...they lack versatility and I feel they each suit a smaller demographic of turning styles.


----------



## Tom606060 (Mar 2, 2014)

I put LanLan because of its price. Only 3.35 on cubezz.com


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 3, 2014)

How is the FangShi not on this list? I have to agree that the Lanlan doesn't really belong up there with the other two. It might have been my main 3 or 4 years ago but definitely not now. My main 2x2 is hands down the 55mm FangShi. No matter what I did to my Dayan 2x2 it just never felt right. It works well for some people which is great. It's just not for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dayan FTW. Basically what Scottishcuber said.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol LanLan? Buy any of the first two, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## kcl (Mar 3, 2014)

I gotta say dayan. If you don't want to work with it much get a lingpo.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 3, 2014)

LanLan were the most used 2x2 back before the wittwo v1.

Dayan. I have only briefly tried a lingpo though.


----------

